# deer ribs



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

as many members on this site harvest tons of deer, i was wondering as i cleaned these, what do y'all do?
do you even fool with the little bit of meat they offer? these have been aging for about 3 weeks now and i just now put them in the pressure cooker, 20lbs pressure for about an hour. then marinate for an hour and then on the grill.









jack


----------



## Corpsman (Oct 3, 2007)

We sometimes leave them on the tenderloin and make frenched backstrap lollipops. Never had just the ribs.


----------



## Ecarus (Jan 20, 2021)

I’ve smoked them a few times. Definitely edible but they are so lean, hard to not dry them out. Pressure cooker then oil and vinegar type mop and grilling sounds good!


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

1 cup of brown sugar
1 cup of soy sauce
1 cup of molasses
1 tbsp black pepper
1 tbsp rosemary
¼ cup Worcestershire sauce


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

cherry-hickory fire going. in about an hour we will see if they're any good.
jack


----------



## SH27GameFish (Jul 4, 2014)

Have they been dry aging for 3 weeks or in ice and draining ? just wondering .....I dry aged some hind quarter last year for several weeks man what a difference.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

I cut the meat/fat out in between and it goes in the grind.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Mine also have bullet holes going through each side. I see you do not believe in the double lung.....


----------



## YELLOWCAT (Oct 25, 2017)

I use the ribs to hold the guts as I toss them.


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

jack2 said:


> View attachment 1084877
> 
> 
> 1 cup of brown sugar
> ...


ill be honest id eat these ribs before I drank that natty light in the first pic!


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

MrFish said:


> Mine also have bullet holes going through each side. I see you do not believe in the double lung.....


I dont think Jacks method of hunting will produce double lung penetration's until he installs this


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

jwilson1978 said:


> I dont think Jacks method of hunting will produce double lung penetration's until he installs this
> View attachment 1084881


Please don’t give Jason any ideas for his work vehicle! 🤣


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

halo1 said:


> Please don’t give Jason any ideas for his work vehicle! 🤣


LOL his line of work he probably needs it!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

halo1 said:


> Please don’t give Jason any ideas for his work vehicle! 🤣


Haha, one of the peeps called me last night and said she hit a doe.....off to the rescue I go! A little roadside help, I got backstraps and a ham outta the deal!!! Road kill better then no kill!!! hahaha

As fer ribs, I cooked them once.....I ate both sides and was still hungry!!! I like the idea about cutting the meat outta em and grinding em....I might try that next time I kill a gooden, other then that....the yotes gotta gnaw on something.


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

Ive cut the meat out for the grind and frenched them. An old timer I knew said it was the only thing worth eating on a deer. He would par boil them and finish them on the grill


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

SH27GameFish said:


> Have they been dry aging for 3 weeks or in ice and draining ? just wondering .....I dry aged some hind quarter last year for several weeks man what a difference.


after i dry age for 3-4 weeks, i still soak them in rain water to get more blood out. it smells kinda like fresh cut beef to me.
jack


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

MrFish said:


> I cut the meat/fat out in between and it goes in the grind.


i've tried this method also. the membranes really cause a problem with the meat grinding so i've basically gone to cooking them.
if we don't eat the smoked meat i hand-pull the meat until i have hash. best damn has i've ever cooked. after a day or so, it begins to taste like beef.
deer fat will ruin the taste of the meat.
jack


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

YELLOWCAT said:


> I use the ribs to hold the guts as I toss them.


This is the correct answer.

Sent from my SM-G981V using Tapatalk


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

Ok, I know it's from Pinterest... but that doesn't make it all bad... just say'in.









Deer Ribs: A Foolproof Bone-In Recipe That Never Fails


If you’re new to cooking deer ribs, this simple ribs recipe will get you started. From there, you’ll find all sorts of delicious variations.




freerangeamerican.azurewebsites.net





Sent from my moto e5 supra using Tapatalk


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

jack2 said:


> i've tried this method also. the membranes really cause a problem with the meat grinding so i've basically gone to cooking them.
> if we don't eat the smoked meat i hand-pull the meat until i have hash. best damn has i've ever cooked. after a day or so, it begins to taste like beef.
> deer fat will ruin the taste of the meat.
> jack


I use deer fat. Why take something naturally low in cholesterol and add a bunch of bad? I like deer. If I'm gonna cover the taste with pork or beef, I might as well shoot one of them.


----------



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

MrFish said:


> I use deer fat. Why take something naturally low in cholesterol and add a bunch of bad? I like deer. If I'm gonna cover the taste with pork or beef, I might as well shoot one of them.


People get pissy when you set up a blind in their pasture and put out an Elsie decoy


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

DLo said:


> People get pissy when you set up a blind in their pasture and put out an Elsie decoy


I get pissy and hungry when their steer get through the fence and hang out under my stand.


----------



## Brandon_SPC2 (Aug 4, 2016)

There isn't enough meat on the deer down here to make it worth while for the ribs. I just let the birds and predators eat them.


----------

